# Prokofiev & Zaborov



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jenny Lin
Prokofiev & Zaborov

Release Date April 21, 2017
Duration01:02:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateNovember 10, 2015 - November 12, 2015
Recording Location
Sono Luminus Studios, Boyce, VA


----------

